# Help! How to train dog to lie down in back seat of car



## zooeysmom

I'm asking for Fiona. She won't lie down in the car--she'll only sit. Fine for jaunts around town, but not for a 6 hour road trip to L.A., where she is now with my dad. Poor girl limps for a day after taking the trip. I've asked my dad to just leave her here with me, but he really needs her with him right now.

When she was a puppy, my parents hired a horrible trainer who put a pinch collar on Fiona and made her sit in the car. Any time she moved from a sit, she jerked her. I don't think Fiona's ever forgotten that lesson  My dad thinks the motion of the car just makes her uncomfortable. But when I brought her up from San Diego as a puppy, she lay down in her crate.

Do you have any suggestions on what to do? I want her trip home to be comfortable. My dad tried the hammock, but that just made Fi more unsteady. I sent a bento ball, which she will lick at home for an hour, but she ignored it in the car.


----------



## FireStorm

If she knows a down command, is there any way someone could sit in the back seat with her for a few training rides, ask her to down, and then reward her for doing it? If there is no one available for that, maybe just having her get in the stationary car, down, and be rewarded would be enough to teach her that laying down in the car is a good thing.


----------



## Dechi

Are you sure she won't lie down after a while ? You've done it before and she was sitting the whole time ? Maybe ask the vet for a light dose of something to calm her and give it to her 10 minutes before leaving. Once she learns to settle down in the car, matbe you won't need it anymore.


----------



## zooeysmom

FireStorm said:


> If she knows a down command, is there any way someone could sit in the back seat with her for a few training rides, ask her to down, and then reward her for doing it? If there is no one available for that, maybe just having her get in the stationary car, down, and be rewarded would be enough to teach her that laying down in the car is a good thing.


She knows the down command, but refused for me yesterday before they left. And she is strong as an ox! But I think you have a good idea--maybe taking a little more time, relaxing, and seeing if she'll lie down in the stationary car. She is very food motivated, so maybe if she doesn't sense the human anxiety, she would respond. 



Dechi said:


> Are you sure she won't lie down after a while ? You've done it before and she was sitting the whole time ? Maybe ask the vet for a light dose of something to calm her and give it to her 10 minutes before leaving. Once she learns to settle down in the car, matbe you won't need it anymore.



Oh yes, I'm sure. She's taken two and a half trips to L.A. now sitting the whole way. A sedative is a great idea too--thank you!


----------



## Countryboy

It sounds like she's been seriously trained to sit when she's in the back seat of a moving(?) car. So when does this 'sitting' behaviour kick in. In the back seat of any car, a moving car, a parked car, a parked car with all the doors open?

If the car is parked, doors open, maybe some action outside... something to make it as much unlike a car 'ride' as possible... will she lie down then?

Or go all out. Put a couch close to the car and train her to lie down on it. Then transfer that to the back seat?

I'm wondering too if leaving her in the car, in the driveway... all nite, or all day. 

Or lie down with her...

Just some thoughts from a behavioural psych major.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Maybe a carrier, like a sleepypod, whose size and shape would force her to lay down?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

But it doesn't have to be an expensive sleepypod - there are many carriers that won't allow them to sit all the way up.


----------



## zooeysmom

I love these ideas! Do you know off-hand of any carriers that are big enough for a golden retriever, yet can fit in the back seat of a Toyota Camry?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> I love these ideas! Do you know off-hand of any carriers that are big enough for a golden retriever, yet can fit in the back seat of a Toyota Camry?



Oh geez, why was I thinking she was a small dog! I bet there would be a crate, like maybe a vari kennel, that wouldn't be high enough for her to sit up in, but exactly what is available for the big guys is out of my area of expertise....


----------



## TrixieTreasure

I would think a sedative would help her feel more relaxed. And then have a carrier to put her in when she's about ready to fall asleep.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Oh sorry, I see people have already suggested sedative and carrier, duh, my fault for not reading all of the posts first. But yes, I would hope that would work.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

zooeysmom said:


> I love these ideas! Do you know off-hand of any carriers that are big enough for a golden retriever, yet can fit in the back seat of a Toyota Camry?


Sorry zooeysmom's, I too thought you were talking about a small dog.


----------



## zooeysmom

I think a sedative is the best bet as a quick fix, then we can work on training her when she gets back home. 

Thank you all for your ideas


----------



## Streetcar

If you accept the idea of flower remedies, perhaps some Star of Bethlehem. Even some Rescue Remedy, which contains it, could help her start to let go of the past punishment and relax a bit for the trip.

There are treat-type products containing things like l-theanine (the amino acid that makes green tea so relaxing), passionflower, etc., and it might be worth buying a package and giving her one or two a half hour or 45 minutes in advance of a car trip. Might even combine that with RR.

Good luck with your lovely Fiona and her travel...


----------



## Streetcar

And also maybe put down something on the car seat which would be comfortable for her? A sheet or fuzzy blanket unless that would make her hot. Just thinking of a soothing environment. Maybe a pillow, too.

Maybe pick up some gingersnap cookies with real ginger in them (people cookies), and give Fiona a couple just in case the motion bothers her tummy.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Streetcar! Always happy to try natural remedies. Fiona would love your suggestion of gingersnaps


----------

